# from Metal to Plastic



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone here ever combined the metal duct and pvc. I cannot seem to find anything that will adapt the two. any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Duct tape and cardboard?
johnep


----------



## Gwood (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe a part from the plumbing department called a "No Hub". Baically a rubber sleeve with pipe clamps at both ends.

Gene


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The rubber "no hub " is also called a fernco. Duct tape would also work. Make sure the pipe is clean before you wrap in duct tape. So it sticks really well.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the ideas. Should be able to make something work.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

